# 1st annual car show & concert



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WITHOUT WALLS PRAISE CENTER & TRY GOD MINISTERIES
PRESENTS 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW & CONCERT

CONCERT @ 6:00 PM BY BROTHER IG FORM SAN JOSE, CA

DATE: AUG 10 2008
TIME: 10AM- 6PM
PLACE DAMERMON PARK IN HEREFORD, TX

OVER 30 TROPHIES AWARDED IN ALL CATAGORIES
$500 & 5' TROPHY FOR BEST OF SHOW
$250 CAR HOP CONTEST

MOVE IN AT 7:30AM
ENTRY FEES CARS $25 BIKES $20

FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL: VICTOR OF ESTELLA ALONZO @ (806)346-0808 CELL, (806)364-1549 HOME


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

victor told me about this show  good luck :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

VICTOR IS THE ONE THAT IS HOSTING IT IM JUS POSTING IT ON HERE


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet another 1 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 Ok maybe i'll try my luck at this one


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: i gonna try to have my car there 2


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 30 2008, 11:46 PM~10986639
> *:biggrin: i gonna try to have my car there 2
> *


 :0 now i gotta see that


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 I need a better job :uh: cause as much as i like cleaning cars i barely get shit from the checks


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 30 2008, 10:46 PM~10986639
> *:biggrin: i gonna try to have my car there 2
> *


me 2


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE LIFTED 2


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

to the top for the Homie Victor Glad to hear he still has the Low Rider Fever.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jul 1 2008, 12:31 PM~10989305
> *to the top for the  Homie Victor  Glad to hear he still has the Low Rider Fever.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY HOMIES


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

talked victor today and he said that theres going to be over 35 trophies including best of plaques


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hope this is a good show


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

should be aight


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

it will be if hoppers show up.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

thats what im hoping especially the ones that didnt come to my show :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

il try to have mine there


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wheres bud hey stevie you gonna go fri night to the jungle :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dunno maybe maybe not lol


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

It mabe da last show of da year with money and braggin rights :


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 10 2008, 11:21 AM~11055345
> *It mabe da last show of da year with money and braggin rights :
> *


where you from homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

Im Victor I been meaning to talk to u. Give me a call


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Q-Vo Victor this is Joe how you been Homie.
Mike told me about your upcoming show hope you have a good turn out Brother.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow+Jul 10 2008, 03:07 AM~11053308-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya'll both better be there, bring the women's too, so Mrs. Bud won't feel all weird being the only woman...


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

Q-VO Joe it's nice 2 hear from old friends.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

YOUVE BEEN MEANING TO TALK TO WHO


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

YOU


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ill call you in a bit


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

Hereford Car Show Flyer


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

$500 best of show and 5ft trophy


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ill have a list of the catagories tomorrow night


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 12 2008, 08:21 PM~11073901
> *ill have a list of the catagories tomorrow night
> *


Man, I was worried about ya'll. Good to see ya'll got home safe...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

yea we made it when you textd me i was tryin to send one bacc but it didnt go through beside we werent drunk just buzzing :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

whats up ya'll just finished the s10 we might take it out if i get it dialed in better whose all supposed to be there

View My Video


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

bring it out 2nite :biggrin: come kick it with us


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 13 2008, 12:37 PM~11077323
> *bring it out 2nite  :biggrin: come kick it with us
> *


we'll probly be out lookin for a hop next sunday i might have the cuttdog out along wit tha s10 so let the word out


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looking good whats it running


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

tell charlie so they can bring out that lincoln that hopped against pelon or call pelon out :biggrin: wut time you gonna do it 9:30-10


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 13 2008, 11:12 PM~11081193
> *looking good whats it running
> *


single 10 batt


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

whats up calliac chris comin 2hereford


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

t
t
t
4 
Hereford


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

Hereford Show catagories 50's, 60's ,70's ,80's ,luxury, bomb ,truck motorcycle, 1st 2nd 3rd trophies 5x8 plaque BEST engine, paint ,mural, wheels, setup ,chrome ,display, flake, most members .1st 2nd 3rd car hop and $250.00???? $30 ENTRY FEE WINNER TAKE ALL car dance 1st 2nd 3rd $250.00 BEST OF SHOW $500.00


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 15 2008, 09:42 PM~11097842
> *Hereford Show catagories 50's, 60's ,70's ,80's ,luxury, bomb ,truck motorcycle, 1st 2nd 3rd trophies 5x8 plaque BEST engine, paint ,mural, wheels, setup ,chrome ,display, flake, most members .1st 2nd 3rd car hop and $250.00???? $30 ENTRY FEE WINNER TAKE ALL car dance 1st 2nd 3rd $250.00 BEST OF SHOW $500.00
> *



what's up vato good luck at this show :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Whats up everyone yea imma be there finally got the truck hopping went to denver and didnt do but 44 inches but i completely redid tha setup doing good now i just need a higher lockup in tha back see everyone there .


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Jul 15 2008, 09:15 PM~11098191
> *what's up vato good luck at this show :biggrin:
> *


you gonna come up to auto zone sunday art


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 16 2008, 05:16 PM~11105057
> *you gonna come up to auto zone sunday art
> *


sup brian whats going down on sunday?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

suppose to be a hop and they want anybody to show up so tell bobby :biggrin: its a s-10 thats comming out


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Jul 15 2008, 09:15 PM~11098191
> *what's up vato good luck at this show :biggrin:
> *


 whats up Art thanks 4 the luck homie.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Jul 15 2008, 09:52 PM~11098593
> *Whats up everyone  yea imma be there  finally got the truck hopping went to denver and didnt do but 44 inches  but i completely redid tha setup doing good now i just need a higher lockup in tha back see everyone there .
> *


whats up man 44 ins is 40 more than me. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 16 2008, 05:58 PM~11105887
> *:biggrin:
> *


WAT UP .might put an under construction class for all the small time lowriders like me . :biggrin: This 68 is fighting me all the way. might stay primer for the show.


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 16 2008, 05:57 PM~11105378
> *suppose to be a hop and they want anybody to show up so tell bobby  :biggrin: its a s-10 thats comming out
> *



so who's this they :biggrin: you talking about the s-10 :uh:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

brian u gunna bring the sticks out this sunday if theres gunna be a hop


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice+Jul 16 2008, 09:47 PM~11107778-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah im goin go get it from hereford 2day


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

man, I wish my car would stop fighting me too I hope I can get done since we have some hoppers ready to play!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Jul 17 2008, 12:50 PM~11112736
> *man, I wish my car would stop fighting me too I hope I can get done since we have some hoppers ready to play!!!!
> *


shit you been building it for like 4 years homie it aint never coming out haha just playing homie im gunna come over in a while n check out your rear end


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: meetin at antwauns house :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

heres my new plaque

http://i91.photobucket.com/albums/k295/kus...s/P7160637b.jpg[/IMG][/QUOTE]

:biggrin:


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 16 2008, 03:57 PM~11105378
> *suppose to be a hop and they want anybody to show up so tell bobby  :biggrin: its a s-10 thats comming out
> *





:biggrin: SO ARE U CALLING ME OUT OR FOR SOME BODY ELSE, U KNOW I MESSED UP 
THE ARM ON THE TRUCK. I HAVE NOT EVEN FKED WITH IT, I BROKE A COUPLE THINGS EVERY TIME SOME BODY'S CALLED ME OUT, FAMILY AND FRIENDS HELP ME OUT, BUT IT'S ALL WAYS A NO SHOW I WILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO, BUT IM NOT TRYING TO BUILD UP THE HYPE,  THEN DO A NO SHOW


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

no bobby im not calling you out for somebody else they said they to hop somebody so i thought of you cuz your the only one doing anything anyways :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

NICE .... WHERE CAN I GET 1 MADE .


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BOBBY RODRIGUEZ_@Jul 17 2008, 05:18 PM~11114851
> *:biggrin:    SO ARE U CALLING ME OUT OR FOR SOME BODY ELSE, U KNOW I MESSED UP
> THE ARM ON THE TRUCK.  I HAVE NOT EVEN FKED WITH IT, I BROKE A COUPLE THINGS EVERY TIME SOME BODY'S CALLED ME OUT, FAMILY AND FRIENDS HELP ME OUT, BUT IT'S ALL WAYS A NO SHOW I WILL SEE WHAT I CAN DO, BUT IM NOT TRYING TO BUILD UP THE HYPE,   THEN DO A NO SHOW
> *


i know that feeling homie :biggrin:


----------



## BOBBY RODRIGUEZ (Apr 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 17 2008, 07:47 PM~11115971
> *no bobby im not calling you out for somebody else they said they to hop somebody so i thought of you cuz your the only one doing anything anyways  :biggrin:
> *









 :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

well its on . under construction class 5x8 plaque :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

WELL TALKED TO WESTTEXAS UCE TODAY .THE'LL BE HERE FOR THE SHOW.PONCHO FROM ROLLERZ ONLY SAID THE'LL BE HERE.


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 21 2008, 12:07 AM~11136475
> *WELL TALKED TO WESTTEXAS UCE TODAY .THE'LL BE HERE FOR THE SHOW.PONCHO FROM ROLLERZ ONLY  SAID THE'LL BE HERE.
> *



keep it going hopefully have a good turn out


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

yeah

my homeboi kustombuilder on here make plaques ill get you the link


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 17 2008, 09:59 PM~11116686
> *NICE .... WHERE CAN I GET 1 MADE .
> *


heres the link

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=386003&st=2560

talk to kustombuilder or tatt2danny


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 21 2008, 05:36 PM~11142147
> *heres the link
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=386003&st=2560
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HERES SOMETHING FOR LUBBOCK 65" ON THE BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 21 2008, 08:38 PM~11143203
> *HERES SOMETHING FOR LUBBOCK 65" ON THE BUMPER  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats bad ass but would of been perfect if they would of just hopped 10 minutes 
earlier :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

WERE YOU THERE


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

[MG]http://i37.tinypic.com/eb8rxt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

[my next project  IMG]http://i37.tinypic.com/eb8rxt.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

h3oq6v.jpg[/IMG]my 68


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: sorry i have no idea what i'm doin :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:0 is that what your working on


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

chale.. not that book


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

not the wagon


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

not yet maybe after the show. i pull it out off the labor camp 1year ago.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut you bringn out for the show


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

68 caprice 2 showtime pumps, interior is done; paint is allmost.i'll show a pic when i figure how to :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 22 2008, 01:46 AM~11145989
> *
> 
> 
> ...



your tires going to fall off with no spinner :wave: :wave:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

you coming out sunday art


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

i might take my car. and hop. single pump only vs a big body though. seeing how my car is a big body also. any one hopping big body? only 5 hits of the switch. didnt even test the pump good.

http://i35.tinypic.com/2ezoe52.jpg


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

so your bringn the lincoln out sunday


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 23 2008, 12:08 AM~11155479
> *you coming out sunday art
> *



I'll be there and hopefully 10 min after I leave all the action does'nt start :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 23 2008, 01:01 PM~11159830
> *so your bringn the lincoln out sunday
> *


yea i will, but will only be cruising no hopping for me. :thumbsdown: the hop i was talking bout was the one in hereford maybe ill hop there MAYBE...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Jul 23 2008, 03:43 PM~11160317
> *yea i will, but will only be cruising  no hopping for me.  :thumbsdown:  the hop i was talking bout was the one in hereford maybe ill hop there MAYBE...
> *



$250.00 can't go wrong in the hop :worship: :worship:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HOW BOUT LUBBOCK ARE THEY COMING TO THE SHOW


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

250.00 plus 35.00 x how many hoppers show up. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 24 2008, 12:53 AM~11165175
> *HOW BOUT LUBBOCK ARE THEY COMING TO THE SHOW
> *


Might check it out


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Jul 24 2008, 07:49 AM~11166480
> *Might check it out
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 24 2008, 08:42 AM~11166434
> *250.00 plus 35.00 x how many hoppers show up. :biggrin:
> *



looking good :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

Went and orderd trophys today .we'll be done in a week. :yes:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

where did you order them from


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 26 2008, 03:00 AM~11182790
> *where did you order them from
> *


Wats up low low who needs sleep any ways. Got them from crown. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

shit i wuz gettin ready for work :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

My hat go of to you . thats to early for me. I start at 8:00 and i'm still late.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im still gettin use to it


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 26 2008, 07:23 PM~11186230
> *im still gettin use to it
> *


man I didn't even think their was a 4:00AM on the clock


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

niether did i hows the caddy doing


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Jul 26 2008, 10:13 PM~11187394
> *man  I didn't even think their was a 4:00AM on the clock
> *


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

when's the entry form deadline for this show?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

what you gonna bring jesse


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jul 27 2008, 03:46 PM~11190876
> *when's the entry form deadline for this show?
> *


no dead line homie .but the sooner the better. i can e mail you an entry form.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

[IM







G]http://i33.tinypic.com/20r8he1.jpg[/IMG]LOS UNICOS


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

puting it down LBK style in PLAINVIEW. uffin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

WEST TEXAS UCE .....


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ONE ESTILO MEMBER IS ALL IT TAKS


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

GOING HOME A WINNER!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ANOTHER WINNER IN MY EYES. BIG TIME PURA VIDA..... :worship:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

FOR SALE . TALK ABOUT A TURNKEY LOWRIDER. :yes:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

CADILLAC CHRIS DOWN 4 THE SPORT...... :yes:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

BIIIIIIIIIIIIG MONEY........


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

Got video of the ranger in action but havin trouble up loading.I'll post it as soon as i can.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

View My VideoCADILLAC CHRIS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LBK WEST IN PLAINVIEW....... :worship:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

PURA VIDA........ :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ALL THE WAY FROM LAMESA,TX.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

THAT'S ALL FOR NOW.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 27 2008, 11:18 PM~11193681
> *View My VideoCADILLAC CHRIS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LBK WEST IN PLAINVIEW....... :worship:
> *


stevie and wayne got that

stevies car









wayne's truck









AMARILLO BABY :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

ONE WAY TO FIND OUT GET THEM ALL IN ONE SHOW. :dunno:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 27 2008, 11:02 PM~11193993
> *ONE WAY TO FIND OUT GET THEM ALL IN ONE SHOW. :dunno:
> *



:thumbsup: 2 of them coming up too.

AUG 10: HEREFORD
SEPT 14: LUBBOCK


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

THAT'S THEONLY WAY TO GET IT DONE .THAT HE SAID SHE SAID DOSN'T CUT IT LINE EM UP NOSE TO NOSE AND TAKE IT LIKE A MANE. :0


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Low low since u gonna be a cheerleader why dont u put some money up see if they got me ?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hmmmm


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

we gunna be in herford hope yall are ready whats all this about putting money down shiiit this is supposed to be fun no offence chris but ive seen your truck many times and ive never seen it over 50" ive heard the truck does 60-70" but no1s ever seen it i hear alot of people around here claiming there cars do this n that but not seen any of them i do give you props as you get everywhere with your truck so lets keep this fun ,like ive said many times before if i get beat i get beat i can take a loss if i win thats a bonus ,so fuk all the money on the hood shit ,lets get it on in herford for fun :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

CHEERLEADERS ARE HOT!!!!!! JUST JKING NO DISRESPECT HOMIE.JUST SMOOTHING OUT THE WRINCKLES. :rofl:


----------



## gayle21 (Jun 19, 2008)

jUST CHECKING OUT THE WEB SITE AND JUST WANT TO SAY THAT I AM LOOKING FORWARD IN SEEING EVERYONE THERE WITH THERE PRIZE PROCESSIONS AND GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.

REYNALDO LOPEZ


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: my primered hooptie shuld be there


----------



## gayle21 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 27 2008, 10:28 PM~11193765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY NICE PIC THIS IS REYNALDO JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY WUZ UP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gayle21 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 27 2008, 10:34 PM~11193820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY BABY AND MY BEAUTY


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im looking for a set of 13's in good condition no dents, scratches, or chome chipping


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gayle21_@Jul 28 2008, 08:28 PM~11201186
> *jUST CHECKING OUT THE WEB SITE AND JUST WANT TO SAY THAT I AM LOOKING FORWARD IN SEEING EVERYONE THERE WITH THERE PRIZE PROCESSIONS AND GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE.
> 
> REYNALDO LOPEZ
> *


QUE PASO VATO  I'M GLAD YOU'R CHECKIN IN.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 28 2008, 08:44 PM~11201355
> *im looking for a set of 13's in good condition no dents, scratches, or chome chipping
> *


HOW MUCH YOU WANNA PAY. :nicoderm:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> HOW MUCH YOU WANNA PAY. :nicoderm:
> [/qu
> 
> are they chinas and post pics


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 28 2008, 09:40 PM~11201914
> *HOW MUCH YOU WANNA PAY. :nicoderm:
> *


are they chinas and post pics of the wheel


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

beto you better bring your ass to the show :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Jul 26 2008, 10:13 PM~11187394
> *man  I didn't even think their was a 4:00AM on the clock
> *



That's usually when the middle of my night's starting :biggrin:


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Jul 28 2008, 06:41 AM~11195061
> *:thumbsup:  2 of them coming up too.
> 
> AUG 10: HEREFORD
> ...


I'll be there for the one in LBK!


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 27 2008, 10:34 PM~11193820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see you Rey, you taking the other Lincoln to the show?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 28 2008, 11:04 PM~11202844
> *are they chinas and post pics of the wheel
> *


puro chinas around homie big bucks for USA'S


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

wut you want for them


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im looking for a set of 14s either std or rev not realy worried about condition as there only going on the hopper eiter cash of trade for hydro parts let me know what ya got


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 29 2008, 09:18 PM~11210510
> *im looking for a set of 14s either std or rev not realy worried about condition as there only going on the hopper eiter cash of trade for hydro parts let me know what ya got
> *



try polo's tire they have spokes


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Jul 29 2008, 08:43 PM~11211471
> *try polo's tire they have spokes
> *


fuk that i dont wanna have to sell my range rover haha i realy wanted used wires there cheaper lol if i was gunna get new id get em from homeboyz hes the man for wires had 10 sets of him in the past ,some1 out there has gotta have a set of 14s out there somewhere


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 29 2008, 05:07 PM~11208878
> *wut you want for them
> *


let me think about it's a matter if i can come up with the rest of the cash to buy some new ones. maybe og 's they don't rust as easy.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i got some lined up from my homie sitting in his living room right now so im gonna get those :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 30 2008, 01:14 AM~11212805
> *let me think about it's a matter if i can come up with the rest of the cash to buy some new ones. maybe og 's they don't rust as easy.
> *


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Jul 30 2008, 12:12 PM~11215390
> *
> *


im be in hereford today workin on the monte :biggrin: hit me up


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 30 2008, 11:33 AM~11215557
> *im be in hereford today workin on the monte  :biggrin: hit me up
> *


sweet you gunna get me a title for that cutty whilst your there :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ill tell him bout it ill be there tomorrow too :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

LOW-LOW ARE YOU STILL IN HEREFORD.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

I GOT SOME FENDER TRIM FOR THAT CAR. U WANA BUY . BRAND NEW


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: i already left ill be there again tomorrow and friday :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

i'll take a picher. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

Well Victor its crunch time you all ready for the show :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:dunno: :tears:  :around: :nono: :happysad: hno: hno: :banghead: :yes: DOES THAT ANSWER YOUR ?.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 30 2008, 10:13 PM~11221470
> *:dunno:  :tears:    :around:  :nono:  :happysad:  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :yes: DOES THAT ANSWER YOUR ?.
> *


i think were all like that :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

THAKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

THEY'LL FIT 81 THRU 86 G BODYS.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

I HOPE 60" IS ALL WE NEED :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

do you want me to bring ours homie they go up to 85


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 31 2008, 01:08 AM~11221860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Joseph and Stevie are both hitting over 60"...


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 31 2008, 12:18 AM~11221915
> *do you want me to bring ours homie they go up to 85
> *


my bad it's 72" or 6'


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

best bomb,60's,70's,80's,luxury,truck,motor cycle,bike,hot rod,DONK,all these catagories will be 1st,2nd,3rd place.
best:audio set up, most chrome, engine, paint,mural,wheels,display, hydraluic set up,flake,under carriage,most members,farthest distance,

best of show 5ft trophie+$500.00 cash money.
car hop winner takes trophie cup +$250.00 cash. :thumbsup:  :loco: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 31 2008, 08:51 AM~11223536
> *my bad it's 72" or  6'
> *


should be ok then il bring ours anyway just incase any1 goes over


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 30 2008, 11:42 PM~11221679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much you want for them homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

$40.00 cash ,coupons,food stamps, small children,mostly cash .


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

40 for whole set of fender trim


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i got that ill be in hereford tomorrow


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

10-4 you know where i live?


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

no do you know where g & gtractor is on witherspoon ill be over there all day


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

at what time.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ill probaly be there around lunch


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

THIS IS IT AN 5 BILLS. ANY TAKERS. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

WHATS UP RODRIGUES S-10 READY.IT'S ANYBODYS CUP RIGHT NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

post pics of the other trophies


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

still in the back. changed 1,2,3, for the CHAMPION CUP!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jul 31 2008, 10:58 PM~11230181
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup I'll hit u up tomorrow


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt looks like its gunna be a good 1


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

last i went to hereford i was 15 yrs old. :biggrin: 4 yrs ago. some white guy about 25 yrs old tried to talk shit.. cause he was bigger then me... i hope i see the mofoker again now im all grown up ... :buttkick:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 1 2008, 12:35 PM~11234825
> *last i went to hereford i was 15 yrs old.  :biggrin:  4 yrs ago. some white guy about 25 yrs old tried to talk shit.. cause he was bigger then me... i hope i see the mofoker again now im all grown up ... :buttkick:
> *


twasnt me i wenrnt in the usa then and i would have been 30 lol


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 1 2008, 05:48 PM~11236693
> *twasnt me i wenrnt in the usa then and i would have been 30 lol
> *


old ass nicca...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha not old just well matured .....................na shit that aint right haha


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

WON'T PAINT IT FOR THE SHOW....


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 1 2008, 11:35 PM~11239496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mine is almost ready :biggrin: just gotta get the mutha in and get it runnin


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 1 2008, 10:35 PM~11239496
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just take it like that homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam straight just roll it n have fun i aint gunna paint my hopper either lol


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks homies. with the chrome it'll look better.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

SO WHATS THE ROLL CALL ON THIS SHOW :uh:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

7A.M.TO 11A.M. MOVE IN....


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 2 2008, 11:41 PM~11244405
> *7A.M.TO 11A.M. MOVE IN....
> *


NAW MAN WHO SAYS THEIR GOING TO BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ummm hereford :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 2 2008, 11:58 PM~11244556
> *ummm hereford  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR KILLING ME :machinegun: :machinegun: :burn:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ima be there if i dont break shit before that haha


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 2 2008, 11:06 PM~11244617
> *ima be there if i dont break shit before that haha
> *


DONT TEST IT BEFORE THE SHOW AND IT WONT BREAK :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

SO STEVIE , CHRIS (LUBBOCK) , & WAYNE'S TRUCK BE HOPPING AT THE SHOW


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yep and bobbys truck is done aswell i believe n from what ive heard josephs cutty may be there not sure tho


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

I GUESS CCE ISNT SHOWING UP :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha remember brian "quit hatin"


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 3 2008, 12:11 AM~11244656
> *yep and bobbys truck is done aswell i believe n from what ive heard josephs cutty may be there not sure tho
> *


EVERYONE'S SINGLE GATE BUT THE GP


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yeah i know i rekon we need 2 classes single n double haha


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 3 2008, 12:18 AM~11244703
> *yeah i know i rekon we need 2 classes single n double haha
> *


HEY SUPPOSELY YOU HAVE THE UPPER HAND :wave: :wave:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

its still gunna be tough against lil 4 cylinder trucks now i aint hatin it just makes it more fun and rewarding if i win if i dont oh well il shake the guys hand n come out stronger next time :biggrin:


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

That's funny,I wish it was done too but what can I say it will be done by the sept show then we'll see who has the last laugh!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Aug 2 2008, 10:52 PM~11244925
> *That's funny,I wish it was done too but what can I say it will be done by the sept show then we'll see who has the last laugh!!!!
> *


il get ya them rear arms soon homie


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Aug 2 2008, 11:52 PM~11244925
> *That's funny,I wish it was done too but what can I say it will be done by the sept show then we'll see who has the last laugh!!!!
> *


WUT ALL ARE YOU LACKING ANYWAYZ


----------



## AUREGAL (Oct 10, 2006)

the rear set-up would of had all of it but things keep popping up .


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

UCE WEST TEXAS IS GETIN SOMETHING READY . AND LAMESA MIGHT BRING SOMETHING. :0


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 2 2008, 10:56 PM~11244532
> *NAW MAN    WHO SAYS THEIR GOING TO BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


HOPE THE ONES THAT SAY I'LL BE THERE WILL BE THERE . BUT YOU KNOW HOW THAT GOES. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 3 2008, 11:47 AM~11246863
> *UCE WEST TEXAS IS GETIN SOMETHING READY . AND LAMESA MIGHT BRING SOMETHING. :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 2 2008, 11:11 PM~11244656
> *yep and bobbys truck is done aswell i believe n from what ive heard josephs cutty may be there not sure tho
> *


me and wayne are tryn to decide to take the cutt or the truck because we only have one trailer u know how that shit is :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AUREGAL_@Aug 3 2008, 11:19 AM~11246715
> *the rear set-up would of had all of it but things keep popping up .
> *


yo ant i got sum old cce pumps that i use as paper weights if u want those since thats all there good for :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Aug 3 2008, 09:47 PM~11250865
> *me and wayne are tryn to decide to take the cutt or the truck because we only have one trailer u know how that shit is :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


drive 1 n trailer the other :biggrin:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 3 2008, 10:47 AM~11246863
> *UCE WEST TEXAS IS GETIN SOMETHING READY . AND LAMESA MIGHT BRING SOMETHING. :0
> *


 :dunno: :wow:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 3 2008, 11:19 PM~11251672
> *:dunno:  :wow:
> *


we was told uce was building a hopper ,the more the merrier i say


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 3 2008, 11:50 PM~11251449
> *drive 1 n trailer the other  :biggrin:
> *


what if sumthin happns u never know unless that big ass trailer of yours can haul 2 cars i'll chip in for gas :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i may be able to squeeze a g body and the lil truck on there how long is the truck so i can measure it up the trailers only got a 22ft bed on it


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ttt


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 3 2008, 10:47 AM~11246863
> *UCE WEST TEXAS IS GETIN SOMETHING READY . AND LAMESA MIGHT BRING SOMETHING. :0
> *


I'll Be there. Nothing fancy just a project needing a lil finishing up. I talk to my homeboy we might be entering about 3 or 4 cars


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

cool if i dont get approved off im callin in for this show :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:twak:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

WIRE WHEEL GIVE AWAY ... STILL PRAYING FOR IT........13X7..... :angel:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 5 2008, 11:20 AM~11264413
> *WIRE WHEEL GIVE AWAY ... STILL PRAYING FOR IT........13X7..... :angel:
> *


wut are the tickets gonnarun if you have it and who can but tickets


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I think i'm coming I just one question wheres DAMERMON PARK at. I haven't been to hereford in a long ass time


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 5 2008, 10:11 PM~11269978
> *I think i'm coming I just one question wheres DAMERMON PARK at.  I haven't been to hereford in a long ass time
> *


which way are you coming from???


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

ur gonna come in to hereford from clovis when you come to 25 mile ave turn left your gonna go all the way down when you get to the first light your gonna turn right on park ave it will take you down to the park. the park will be on your right side :biggrin: im gonna pm you my number so u can call me if you get lost


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 5 2008, 09:43 PM~11270349
> *ur gonna come in to hereford from clovis when you come to 25 mile ave turn left your gonna go all the way down when you get to the first light your gonna turn right on park ave it will take you down to the park. the park will be on your right side  :biggrin: im gonna pm you my number so u can call me if you get lost
> *


  cool thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

THE DAY OF THE SHOW............


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 30 2008, 10:08 PM~10985793
> *WITHOUT WALLS PRAISE CENTER & TRY GOD MINISTERIES
> PRESENTS 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW & CONCERT
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 31 2008, 11:58 AM~11224660
> *best bomb,60's,70's,80's,luxury,truck,motor cycle,bike,hot rod,DONK,all these catagories will be 1st,2nd,3rd place.
> best:audio set up, most chrome, engine, paint,mural,wheels,display, hydraluic set up,flake,under carriage,most members,farthest distance,
> 
> ...


50 AWARDS . TROPHYS, PLAQUES CASH,SHIRTS ,CD ,DRAWING FOR BACKPACKS WITH SCHOOL SUPPLIES AND MUCH MORE ..... DONT FORGET YOUR LAWN CHAIRS......CONCERT STARTS AT 6:00 ..........

:worship:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i guess im calling in for the show


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 5 2008, 09:32 PM~11270914
> * cool thanks homie :biggrin:
> *


not sure what way your coming but if your coming thro amarillo y not tag on to the back of us i think were all gunna roll down together me ,joseph/wayne ,german ,ray n whoever else is leaving from here


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

we got 500, hambugers................FREE...... :worship:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 6 2008, 10:29 AM~11274069
> *we got 500, hambugers................FREE......  :worship:
> *


now im going for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 5 2008, 11:53 PM~11271992
> *not sure what way your coming but if your coming thro amarillo y not tag on to the back of us i think were all gunna roll down together me ,joseph/wayne ,german ,ray n whoever else is leaving from here
> *


where are yall meeting at?


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 6 2008, 12:53 AM~11271992
> *not sure what way your coming but if your coming thro amarillo y not tag on to the back of us i think were all gunna roll down together me ,joseph/wayne ,german ,ray n whoever else is leaving from here
> *


i'm coming in from NM  its only an 1 hour drive there (60 Miles I hope my car can make it there on a half tank :0 )


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 6 2008, 11:29 AM~11274069
> *we got 500, hambugers................FREE......  :worship:
> *


 :0 save a 100 for me


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 6 2008, 12:53 AM~11271992
> *not sure what way your coming but if your coming thro amarillo y not tag on to the back of us i think were all gunna roll down together me ,joseph/wayne ,german ,ray n whoever else is leaving from here
> *


let me kno when yall are fixin to come through canyon and ill jump in


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 6 2008, 02:01 PM~11275515
> *:0 save a 100 for me
> *


just picked 300 hotdogs..........freeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 6 2008, 02:51 PM~11275982
> *just picked 300 hotdogs..........freeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:
> *


save 90, mustard, and relish for me :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 6 2008, 02:51 PM~11275982
> *just picked 300 hotdogs..........freeeeeeeeeeeeee :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: heck yeah im gonna be hungry


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 6 2008, 02:52 PM~11275987
> *save 90, mustard, and relish for me :biggrin:
> *


stop at allsups and pick some mustard, salsa pakages. napkins too. :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 6 2008, 02:52 PM~11275997
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: heck yeah im gonna be hungry
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 6 2008, 02:56 PM~11276036
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wut classes do you have for the hop


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

SINGLE PUMP........... IF THERE IS MORE 2PUMPS AND SINGLE WILL GO WITH THAT BUT I DOUT IT.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 6 2008, 02:55 PM~11276023
> *stop at allsups and pick some mustard, salsa pakages. napkins too.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 6 2008, 02:01 PM~11276082
> *SINGLE PUMP........... IF THERE IS MORE 2PUMPS AND SINGLE WILL GO WITH THAT BUT I DOUT IT.
> *


does that mean im not allowed to hop as im double gate :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 6 2008, 03:49 PM~11275960
> *let me kno when yall are fixin to come through canyon and ill jump in
> *



sounds like an old fashion caravan


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Can't fucking wait :cheesy:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

4 dayz


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 6 2008, 09:38 PM~11279915
> *4 dayz
> *


 :biggrin: hno:  uffin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 6 2008, 06:11 PM~11277787
> *does that mean im not allowed to hop as im double gate  :biggrin:
> *


if nobody protest it on this is the streets baby...............not LRM. :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

im gonna protest :biggrin: nah fuk it let him hop :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

what tyme do you plan on rollin out stevie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dunno yet was gunna leave about 9ish but ima see what time every1 else is planning on leaving 


usualy when i plan on leaving at 9 we dont get outa the house until 10.30 haha


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 6 2008, 09:41 PM~11280442
> *if nobody protest it on this is the streets baby...............not LRM. :biggrin:
> *


so am i allowed to hop in the show or not being as im a double pump car if theres gunna be "protests" then i aint gunna waste the gas lol let me know :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 6 2008, 11:23 PM~11281348
> *so am i allowed to hop in the show or not being as im a double pump car if theres gunna be "protests" then i aint gunna waste the gas lol let me know  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 7 2008, 07:32 AM~11282808
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


let stevie hop the gp, hey been working on that car this whole week to take it to hereford , so yall could could just blow him off and say no cant hop your double gate, its not his fault :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm leaving about 830 or 9.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

they should make a double pump category, if stevie is the only one wit double then he automatically wins. you all know if he tries to hop his double with the single's, everyone from hereford and lubbock wit their single'swill be crying about it. :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 10:44 AM~11283726
> *they should make a double pump category, if stevie is the only one wit double then he automatically wins. you all know if he tries to hop his double with the single's, everyone from hereford  and lubbock wit their single'swill be crying about it.  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


when i had my show i asked everyone that was hopping if it was ok that a double gate hopped and they said we dont give a fuck bring that shit :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

im bringing it anyways if people cry in the show il have to wait till that night to break em off :biggrin: you never know i may still get beat you can never be sure in the hop pit


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 7 2008, 11:02 AM~11284385
> *im bringing it anyways if people cry in the show il have to wait till that night to break em off  :biggrin: you never know i may still get beat you can never be sure in the hop pit
> *


the only competition you will have is waynes truck, other then dat i dont think anyone else will get past 30 inches. :biggrin: we will see if they cry about it or not, pretty sure right now they are confident but when it comes down to it they will be crybabies...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: sounds like itz gonna be a good show im bout to head to hereford to work on the monte :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 7 2008, 12:23 AM~11281348
> *so am i allowed to hop in the show or not being as im a double pump car if theres gunna be "protests" then i aint gunna waste the gas lol let me know  :biggrin:
> *


C'MON HOMIE YOU DO IT 4 FUN............ :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

To quote Paco from Blodd in Blood out
No llores vato don't cry :biggrin: 

I need to make more room on my phone to record all the action :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

naw stevie dout anyone will cry about well not us anyways cuz we takin on all double pumps ALL Doubles


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Aug 7 2008, 01:39 PM~11285772
> *naw stevie dout anyone will cry about well not us anyways cuz we takin on all double pumps ALL Doubles
> *


i wasnt saying you were crybabies i was talking bout herford n lubbock


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> i wasnt saying you were crybabies i was talking bout herford n lubbock
> [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

but what if i wanna be a cry baby hahaha 


fuk it ima keep it real im in it to win it but if i dont :tears: :tears: :tears: just fukin wit yall :biggrin: i rekon we need asmany hoppers out there as we can get fuk it if it hitts 10" or 100" pull it up n put it on the sticks as nene once said "do it for the comunity" im looking forward to a good show hopefully the weather will be with us and il have a bit of stock in the truck so if yall need anything il have it on the day


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

> > i wasnt saying you were crybabies i was talking bout herford n lubbock
> > [/quote
> > the only one that was crying was you and your big body car hopping against any other car
> 
> ...


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 7 2008, 04:03 PM~11286504
> *but what if i wanna be a cry baby hahaha
> fuk it ima keep it real im in it to win it but if i dont  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: just fukin wit yall  :biggrin: i rekon we need asmany hoppers out there as we can get fuk it if it hitts 10" or 100" pull it up n put it on the sticks as nene once said "do it for the comunity" im looking forward to a good show hopefully the weather will be with us and il have a bit of stock in the truck so if yall need anything il have it on the day
> *


eso eso lowrider don't cry we work on it some more for the next time..... :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

3 Days :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95lincoln_@Aug 7 2008, 05:09 PM~11286578
> *i wasnt crying bout shit, aint noone called me out, i never said my car was a hopper everyone thinks it is just cause i did a lil chippin in the rain, that was nothing to me, unless you are calling me out with your lac?
> *


naw man not calling you out just not getting the story straight!!!! :confused 

Now when you say hereford you mean every car with hydraulics in hereford are "crying".

I was told that you were a hopper so thats what I assumed :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 7 2008, 03:36 PM~11286823
> *eso eso lowrider don't cry we work on it some more for the next time..... :thumbsup:
> *


thats real talk homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 7 2008, 10:31 PM~11290147
> *thats real talk homie  :thumbsup:
> *


TTT


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TASTE OF LATIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE........ :yes:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 7 2008, 11:02 PM~11290411
> *TASTE OF LATIN WILL BE IN THE HOUSE........ :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 and UCE WEST TEXAS CHAPTER :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

even though i'm not bringing my monte I will be representing Desert Cruzers :biggrin: 2 days left


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

just wear your club shirt


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 8 2008, 12:09 AM~11290988
> *just wear your club shirt
> *


I don't have one cause they don't have one big enough  i need to get one made :biggrin: bringing some of my homies with me


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 18 2008, 09:52 PM~11124628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALMOST SHOWTIME!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

looks like its suppose to rain on sunday


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

Ya'll gonna be back on AMA BLVD Sunday night?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

probably be home soom after the show :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 2 Days and getting ready


----------



## mr wiked boy (Jul 31, 2008)

LATIN HEAT WILL BE THERE !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

is anyone interested in pitbull puppies razors edge no registered 100.00 bucks cheap got mom n dad so you can see how they will be adult size tri-colored will be short big heads stocky, bully :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: let me know ill take em to hereford. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 8 2008, 08:30 AM~11292575
> *Ya'll gonna be back on AMA BLVD Sunday night?
> *


yep gotta be back to the streets of amarillo, should be at the spot, representing


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 7 2008, 07:22 PM~11288828
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass car, what color are you gonna paint it?? :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i should be there on the blvd after the show


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mr wiked boy_@Aug 8 2008, 11:28 AM~11293552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


taste of latin c.c


----------



## mr wiked boy (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shanana_@Aug 8 2008, 11:48 AM~11294313
> *taste of latin c.c
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

hno: :biggrin: hno: :biggrin: hno: I cant wait :biggrin: hno: :biggrin: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

i kno huh


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 8 2008, 01:35 PM~11294701
> *i kno huh
> *


I wanna roll out there now and camp out :biggrin: I'll give you a call when get to hereford to see whaere yall are gonna be


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

PEARL WHITE WITH OLD SCHOOL PINSTRIPING.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

fixn to go to hereford


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 8 2008, 02:36 PM~11295148
> *PEARL WHITE WITH OLD SCHOOL PINSTRIPING.
> *


 :0


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 8 2008, 02:43 PM~11295201
> *:0
> *


mabe just mabe green candy top with flake ............ we'll see in ODESSA.... :yes:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

heading to hereford to go work on the car :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

YOUR STILL NOT HERE.................. :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 8 2008, 02:05 PM~11295336
> *YOUR STILL NOT HERE.................. :biggrin:
> *


x2 dam what have you been doing? :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 8 2008, 03:15 PM~11295393
> *x2 dam what have you been doing?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Nothing :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 8 2008, 01:30 PM~11295097
> *I wanna roll out there now and camp out :biggrin: I'll give you a call when get to hereford to see whaere yall are gonna be
> *


i got a big ass tent if you want to use it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 8 2008, 03:04 PM~11295322
> *mabe just mabe green candy top with flake ............ we'll see in ODESSA.... :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:machinegun: :twak: :guns: HURRY UP. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

went to hereford but didnt get to work on my car so ill be there tomorrow to work on it


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 8 2008, 07:42 PM~11297633
> *went to hereford but didnt get to work on my car so ill be there tomorrow to work on it
> *


lazy git hahaha


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 8 2008, 03:32 PM~11295490
> *i got a big ass tent if you want to use it  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 8 2008, 09:52 PM~11298104
> *lazy git hahaha
> *


i wuznt lazy i was helping my mom out with some stuff


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

1 day left ........ :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

i see you stevie :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

damn really, so you see its really his wife and not him on here then hahahaha


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: are we meetin at hollywood 16 at 9:15 and leave the parking lot at 9:45


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 8 2008, 11:16 PM~11299093
> *i wuznt lazy i was helping my mom out with some stuff
> *


lol you should have had her helping you with the car haha


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 9 2008, 10:45 AM~11300506
> *:biggrin:
> lol you should have had her helping you with the car haha
> *


she got my tagz for the car :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet nog get it juiced :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 9 2008, 10:50 AM~11300538
> *sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet nog get it juiced  :biggrin:
> *


i figured that would give 30min to show up at hollywood 16


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 8 2008, 01:18 PM~11294029
> *yep gotta be back to the streets of amarillo, should be at the spot, representing
> *


Coo, guess I'll catch up with ya'll then...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

cumon bud you gotta roll thro


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 9 2008, 10:52 AM~11300789
> *cumon bud you gotta roll thro
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 9 2008, 11:52 AM~11300789
> *cumon bud you gotta roll thro
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 9 2008, 11:52 AM~11300789
> *cumon bud you gotta roll thro
> *


x4


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

itz almost here :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 9 2008, 12:50 PM~11301073
> *itz almost here :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


did you finish the monte yet :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:uh: not yet bout to go to hereford right now


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

trophies are here lookin GOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 9 2008, 01:15 PM~11301161
> *:uh: not yet bout to go to hereford right now
> *


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 9 2008, 01:19 PM~11301178
> *trophies are here lookin GOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

drive, trailer, push, pull ,drag it SHOW TIME IS HERE....... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

see yall 2mora i got some stock in the truck if any1 needs anything hitt me up il be sure to bring it


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

see yall tommorrow i'll be there around 11 i have to pick up some homies before i go and get some sodas and other shit


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 7 2008, 11:52 PM~11290875
> *:0  :0 and UCE WEST TEXAS CHAPTER  :biggrin:
> *



*Youuu Knowww It!* I was going to roll out there with Jesse but i had to come back up to Denver for a few days so I might not be able to make it back down in time...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

my monte wont be there the owner of the shop went out of town :angry: pushing for jesse's show next month :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 9 2008, 06:53 PM~11302771
> *my monte wont be there the owner of the shop went out of town  :angry: pushing for jesse's show next month :biggrin:
> *


x2  :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 9 2008, 06:22 PM~11302577
> *Youuu Knowww It! I was going to roll out there with Jesse but i had to come back up to Denver for a few days so I might not be able to make it back down in time...
> *


  :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 9 2008, 05:53 PM~11302771
> *my monte wont be there the owner of the shop went out of town  :angry: pushing for jesse's show next month :biggrin:
> *


we got time to make it go up and down then :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 9 2008, 11:49 PM~11304352
> *we got time to make it go up and down then  :biggrin:
> *


yes we do :biggrin: everyone in a couple hours


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

TASTE OF LATIN C.C IS THERE


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

see yall soooooon


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

pictures???? :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

got vids aswell


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Aug 10 2008, 07:30 PM~11308411
> *pictures????  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Hold your damn horses I got videos to upload then i'll put pics :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

will post pics later :uh:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

*Why the thumbs down? So how was the show? Hope everyone had a good time...

Wish I could have made it but my girl got real sick and she may be pregnant so I'm trying to take good care of her. But I will see you all in Lubbock next month...
*


----------



## gayle21 (Jun 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 30 2008, 09:08 PM~10985793
> *WITHOUT WALLS PRAISE CENTER & TRY GOD MINISTERIES
> PRESENTS 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW & CONCERT
> 
> ...


hey thank you for the day i really enjoyed it it was awesome you did good i am going to be looking forward for next time just hit me up when you are going to do another. reynaldo lopez


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

the show was cool , the hop was crazy , and the free food was priceless :biggrin:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

waz up victor bad ass show!!!!!


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

thanks bro.....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

heres my pics and vids :biggrin: 

Stevies GP
























































































































































:0 Whose car could this be


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

High Voltage (This car gave inspiration for my monte)


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I know my pics and vids are blurry. its because 1. my phone sucks and 2. I was in a rush and forgot to clean my lense properly


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

nice vid, show the truth,


so this shit wasnt fair at all, you judges on here should be ashamed to say you judged that and to victor who came up to stevie and said you got it by inched by crowd said chris, man we dont got no cheerleaders here like him, you guys should have let waynes truck go again, chris went off to side and fixed (tweeked) his truck so it would hit higher, he hit 47 on sticks, that should have been his only hop, it was just unfair, you said it was for god and for love, so when would god cheat???? like you guys did. I said fuk it fuk it all $400 we got cheated out of and lubbok watch out, but then im waiting for the next excuses, go on chris start thinking of them now so you got a month to prepare, your little gang of cheerleader can help you. 

so you wont hop wyane cuz he radical on how the fuk is that a radical?!?!?!?



you cry like the lil bitch you are cuz stevie was double pump, but you make sure to let your little bitch ass cheerleader tell stevie that you were single blablabla. lucky stevie didnt knock the fuk outta that kid that was in his face




FACE IT YOU CANT DEAL THAT A SKINNY WHITE BOY CAME IN AND KICKED YOU OFF THE TOP , CAN YOU !!!!!!! :biggrin: :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Aug 11 2008, 08:39 AM~11313534
> *nice vid, show the truth,
> so this shit wasnt fair at all, you judges on here should be ashamed to say you judged that and to victor who came up to stevie and said you got it by inched by crowd said chris, man we dont got no cheerleaders here like him, you guys should have let waynes truck go again, chris went off to side and fixed (tweeked) his truck so it would hit higher, he hit 47 on sticks, that should have been his only hop, it was just unfair, you said it was for god and for love, so when would god cheat???? like you guys did. I said fuk it fuk it all $400 we got cheated out of and lubbok watch out, but then im waiting for the next excuses, go on chris start thinking of them now so you got a month to prepare, your little gang of cheerleader can help you.
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Preach Sista Preach :biggrin:


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

STIVIE TOOK IT ALL FUCK THE HATERS CAUSE STEVIE IS TAKING LUBBOCK, YALL BEST GET THAT TRUCK READY CAUSE YOU WONT GET CHANCES YALL GOT AT HEREFORD, AND NOT OF THAT BULL SHIT CRYING DOOBLE PUMP SINGLE PUMP SHIT, HOP WHAT YOU GOT AND DEAL WITH IT , BUT ONE THING WE GOT ONE COMING FOR FOR CADILLAC CHRIS, SINGLE PUMP, LETS SEE WHAT EXCUSE HE HAS FOR THIS ONE WHEN HE GETS BEAT AGAIN :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 11 2008, 10:34 AM~11313842
> *STIVIE TOOK IT ALL FUCK THE HATERS CAUSE STEVIE IS TAKING LUBBOCK, YALL BEST GET THAT TRUCK READY CAUSE YOU WONT GET CHANCES YALL GOT AT HEREFORD,  AND NOT OF THAT BULL SHIT CRYING DOOBLE PUMP SINGLE PUMP SHIT, HOP WHAT YOU GOT AND DEAL WITH IT , BUT ONE THING WE GOT ONE COMING FOR FOR CADILLAC CHRIS, SINGLE PUMP, LETS SEE WHAT EXCUSE HE HAS FOR THIS ONE WHEN HE GETS BEAT AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Aug 11 2008, 09:39 AM~11313534
> *nice vid, show the truth,
> so this shit wasnt fair at all, you judges on here should be ashamed to say you judged that and to victor who came up to stevie and said you got it by inched by crowd said chris, man we dont got no cheerleaders here like him, you guys should have let waynes truck go again, chris went off to side and fixed (tweeked) his truck so it would hit higher, he hit 47 on sticks, that should have been his only hop, it was just unfair, you said it was for god and for love, so when would god cheat???? like you guys did. I said fuk it fuk it all $400 we got cheated out of and lubbok watch out, but then im waiting for the next excuses, go on chris start thinking of them now so you got a month to prepare, your little gang of cheerleader can help you.
> 
> ...


YES I SAID STEVE D HAD IT BUT GAVE IT UP WHEN HE WENT AGAIN THATS WHY I DIDN'T PUT THE STICKS WHEN CRIS STARTED HOPPIN AGAIN BUT ONE OF YOU'LL SAID PUT IT ON THE STICK TO SEE WHAT IT DOING SO WE DID THE HOP WAS OVER.STEVIE D HAD IT .......... ASFAR AS WAYNE HOPPIN THE SHOW WAS OVER AND IT WAS STILL NOT READY ....... I'M NOT A HOPPER BUT IF I WAS I'LL BE SAYIN THE SAME THING MINE THIS AND MINE THAT .STEVIE D LIKE I SAID YOU HAD IT ON THE STICKS...


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 11 2008, 11:34 AM~11313842
> *STIVIE TOOK IT ALL FUCK THE HATERS CAUSE STEVIE IS TAKING LUBBOCK, YALL BEST GET THAT TRUCK READY CAUSE YOU WONT GET CHANCES YALL GOT AT HEREFORD,  AND NOT OF THAT BULL SHIT CRYING DOOBLE PUMP SINGLE PUMP SHIT, HOP WHAT YOU GOT AND DEAL WITH IT , BUT ONE THING WE GOT ONE COMING FOR FOR CADILLAC CHRIS, SINGLE PUMP, LETS SEE WHAT EXCUSE HE HAS FOR THIS ONE WHEN HE GETS BEAT AGAIN  :biggrin:
> *


Isn't the "judging crew" the same that are throwing the show in LBK? Hell they may give him as long as he wants to try and hit those inches...


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 11 2008, 11:50 AM~11313939
> *YES I SAID STEVE D HAD IT BUT GAVE IT UP WHEN HE WENT AGAIN THATS WHY I DIDN'T PUT THE STICKS WHEN CRIS STARTED HOPPIN AGAIN BUT ONE OF YOU'LL SAID PUT IT ON THE STICK TO SEE WHAT IT DOING SO WE DID THE HOP WAS OVER.STEVIE D HAD IT .......... ASFAR AS WAYNE HOPPIN THE SHOW WAS OVER AND IT WAS STILL NOT READY ....... I'M NOT A HOPPER BUT IF I WAS I'LL BE SAYIN THE SAME THING MINE THIS AND MINE THAT .STEVIE D LIKE I SAID YOU HAD IT ON THE STICKS...
> *


Then where's his 1st place trophy and $$$?


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> Isn't the "judging crew" the same that are throwing the show in LBK? Hell they may give him as long as he wants to try and hit those inches...
> [/quote I HAVE NOTHING TO DO WITH THE SHOW IN LBK...........


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 11 2008, 11:01 AM~11314017
> *Then where's his 1st place trophy and $$$?
> *


LIKE I SAID HE GAVE IT UP. I TALKED TO YOU ABOUT IT STEVIE .............


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Jesus's saves...thats the moto. He helps the weak. Don't trip Stevie, you just donated to someone in need. :biggrin:


----------



## lowstitch (Dec 12, 2005)

How FUCKING LAME was that ? I mean, i've just seen the vids, and from that alone you can clearly make out that our man took it with NO DOUBT AT ALL.

lame lame lame lame lame lame.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 11 2008, 09:50 AM~11313939
> *YES I SAID STEVE D HAD IT BUT GAVE IT UP WHEN HE WENT AGAIN THATS WHY I DIDN'T PUT THE STICKS WHEN CRIS STARTED HOPPIN AGAIN BUT ONE OF YOU'LL SAID PUT IT ON THE STICK TO SEE WHAT IT DOING SO WE DID THE HOP WAS OVER.STEVIE D HAD IT .......... ASFAR AS WAYNE HOPPIN THE SHOW WAS OVER AND IT WAS STILL NOT READY ....... I'M NOT A HOPPER BUT IF I WAS I'LL BE SAYIN THE SAME THING MINE THIS AND MINE THAT .STEVIE D LIKE I SAID YOU HAD IT ON THE STICKS...
> *


like i said to you before the dude on the sticks in the black came up to me and said chris has now got it do you want to nose up hell yeah and i served his ass again and as for the crowd was to see who won even our cheers were louder and even you was pointing at the pontiac to say it won admit it homie you know it was bullshit we took that shit but i aint gunna trip as theres always next time and there aint gunna be no excuses ,not that we aint gunna hear the tears cos they all gunna be crying now i was being nice about it but it seems like its not what you know or what you can do more of WHO you know :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Aug 11 2008, 09:39 AM~11313534
> *nice vid, show the truth,
> so this shit wasnt fair at all, you judges on here should be ashamed to say you judged that and to victor who came up to stevie and said you got it by inched by crowd said chris, man we dont got no cheerleaders here like him, you guys should have let waynes truck go again, chris went off to side and fixed (tweeked) his truck so it would hit higher, he hit 47 on sticks, that should have been his only hop, it was just unfair, you said it was for god and for love, so when would god cheat???? like you guys did. I said fuk it fuk it all $400 we got cheated out of and lubbok watch out, but then im waiting for the next excuses, go on chris start thinking of them now so you got a month to prepare, your little gang of cheerleader can help you.
> 
> ...


looks like stevie took da win! well what can i say another bm win hahaha fuck all the haterz keep up the good work bro


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 11 2008, 12:30 PM~11314276
> *like i said to you before the dude on the sticks in the black came up to me and said chris has now got it do you want to nose up hell yeah and i served his ass again and as for the crowd was to see who won even our cheers were louder and even you was pointing at the pontiac to say it won admit it homie you know it was bullshit we took that shit but i aint gunna trip as theres always next time and there aint gunna be no excuses ,not that we aint gunna hear the tears cos they all gunna be crying now i was being nice about it but it seems like its not what you know or what you can do more of WHO you know  :biggrin:
> *


that chit should have been souly sticks...

i dont get "you had it but said lets go head to head" meaning... put on a show for the crowd...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 11 2008, 11:57 AM~11313997
> *Isn't the "judging crew" the same that are throwing the show in LBK? Hell they may give him as long as he wants to try and hit those inches...
> *


well have to talk to JESSE bout that!!!

THE CLASSES WILL BE SEPERATED!!


FOR RULES/REGULATIONS CONTACT JESSE
SINGLE PUMP HOP 
DOUBLE PUMP HOP


----------



## MonsterG (Jul 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 10:44 AM~11314390
> *that chit should have been souly sticks...
> 
> i dont get "you had it but said lets go head to head"  meaning...  put on a show for the crowd...
> *


x2 stevie took the stick hop like nothing, then head to head for the crowd,had nothing to do with the show and stieve took it again,so where in the fuck is the trophy, o yeah forgot chris had chingo of cheereleaders, at hereford to the fucking ranger, its cool, what goes around comes around homie ,, get ready LBK were coming, single pump , SO NO MORE CRYING :biggrin: with our own judges, :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Aug 11 2008, 12:53 PM~11314480
> *x2 stevie took the stick hop like nothing, then head to head for the crowd,had nothing to do with the show and stieve took it again,so where in the fuck is the trophy,  o  yeah forgot chris had chingo of cheereleaders, at hereford to  the fucking ranger, its cool, what goes around comes around homie ,, get ready LBK were coming, single pump , SO NO MORE CRYING :biggrin: with our own judges, :biggrin:
> *


i will have the tape rolling!!!!!!!!!!!!!



THE CLASSES WILL BE SEPERATED!!


FOR RULES/REGULATIONS CONTACT JESSE
SINGLE PUMP HOP 
DOUBLE PUMP HOP


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 12:44 PM~11314390
> *that chit should have been souly sticks...
> 
> i dont get "you had it but said lets go head to head"  meaning...  put on a show for the crowd...
> *


Right, but that shouldn't change the outcome of the "official" hop...any way you slice it Stevie got fucked like a .10 cent prostitute...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 11 2008, 11:30 AM~11314276
> *like i said to you before the dude on the sticks in the black came up to me and said chris has now got it do you want to nose up hell yeah and i served his ass again and as for the crowd was to see who won even our cheers were louder and even you was pointing at the pontiac to say it won admit it homie you know it was bullshit we took that shit but i aint gunna trip as theres always next time and there aint gunna be no excuses ,not that we aint gunna hear the tears cos they all gunna be crying now i was being nice about it but it seems like its not what you know or what you can do more of WHO you know  :biggrin:
> *


x2 they where louder for your car then they where for Chris. Fuck it fool you'll get them in LBK. I'll see you out there cause me and my homie are going to that show to :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 11 2008, 10:57 AM~11313997
> *Isn't the "judging crew" the same that are throwing the show in LBK? Hell they may give him as long as he wants to try and hit those inches...
> *



*Who Told You That?*


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

What do you guys not get, 


we are not stupid fuk who were willing to let chris hop again, that judge in the vid the tall skinny white guy came over to steve and me and said he got you now he took it at 60 do you wanna go again to try and beat him, i went mad said thats wrong he already hopped he told us CHRIS won cuz he got 60 we aint stupid and gunna hop for the kicks of it, your guys are the stupid fuks who cant even judge a show cuz the left hand dont what the right hand is doing.


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 11 2008, 01:07 PM~11314611
> *Who Told You That?
> *


I have a reasoning intellect, it was UCE hop judges, LBK is an UCE show, there's only 1 UCE chapter out here... 2 + 2 + 2 = 6 homie...


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

you said it much better than i could have BUD!! but yeah what he said!!!!




and no we aint talking shit on any UCE member so dont try and start shit on that either i know how most of you are


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 11 2008, 01:12 PM~11314648
> *I have a reasoning intellect, it was UCE hop judges, LBK is an UCE show, there's only 1 UCE chapter out here...  2 + 2 + 2 = 6 homie...
> *


LBK SHOW THIS 
YR IS NOT A UCE ANNUAL THIS YR.

YES JESSE IS HOSTING THE SHOW


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

i wish i would of known the hop was gunna be judged by crowd favorite and i would of got my whole fam together hit 20 inches and still would of won


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Aug 11 2008, 01:16 PM~11314688
> *you said it much better than i could have BUD!! but yeah what he said!!!!
> and no we aint talking shit on any UCE member so dont try and start shit on that either i know how most of you are
> *


maan, never that. Kita's my big brother, I won't ever talk shit on UCE...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thatboi9_@Aug 11 2008, 01:20 PM~11314729
> *i wish i would of known the hop was gunna be judged by crowd favorite and i would of got my whole fam together hit 20 inches and still would of won
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 11 2008, 12:12 PM~11314648
> *I have a reasoning intellect, it was UCE hop judges, LBK is an UCE show, there's only 1 UCE chapter out here...  2 + 2 + 2 = 6 homie...
> *



*I see what your saying, but the show in Lubbock IS NOT AN UCE SHOW...*


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 11 2008, 06:22 PM~11314750
> *maan, never that. Kita's my big brother, I won't ever talk shit on UCE...
> *



thats why i wanted to confirm that none of that was goin on


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Aug 11 2008, 01:23 PM~11314766
> *thats why i wanted to confirm that none of that was goin on
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 11 2008, 01:22 PM~11314759
> *I see what your saying, but the show in Lubbock IS NOT AN UCE SHOW...
> *


my bad homie, but it is the same person/people, no?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 11 2008, 11:28 AM~11314804
> *my bad homie, but it is the same person/people, no?
> *


thats what i was thinking


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Aug 11 2008, 09:39 AM~11313534
> *nice vid, show the truth,
> so this shit wasnt fair at all, you judges on here should be ashamed to say you judged that and to victor who came up to stevie and said you got it by inched by crowd said chris, man we dont got no cheerleaders here like him, you guys should have let waynes truck go again, chris went off to side and fixed (tweeked) his truck so it would hit higher, he hit 47 on sticks, that should have been his only hop, it was just unfair, you said it was for god and for love, so when would god cheat???? like you guys did. I said fuk it fuk it all $400 we got cheated out of and lubbok watch out, but then im waiting for the next excuses, go on chris start thinking of them now so you got a month to prepare, your little gang of cheerleader can help you.
> 
> ...


its all good we fixed the truck last night we'll be in lubbock stock suspension 13's single gate 65+ on tha bumper :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 11 2008, 01:28 PM~11314804
> *my bad homie, but it is the same person/people, no?
> *


I WILL BE HELPING JESSE WITH SHOW!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: show-bound, thatboi9, cadillac_chris :wave: :wave:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 11 2008, 12:28 PM~11314804
> *my bad homie, but it is the same person/people, no?
> *



*I'll let Jesse answer any questions you guys have on here since I try to stay out of things as much as I can now, but as Sam stated, if it were an UCE show it would have stated that on the flyer and there's reasons I did not put it there. Jesse is putting on the show with the help of the city. If you guys have any issues or questions then hit him up, you all know who he is on here...WestTXFinest...
*
*All I can say is the show in Lubbock will be fair, whoever has the higher number on the STICK will win. I will put my name up for Jesse, I know he will make sure everything at this show is fair, if not you can all come at me!* :biggrin: 

*I give Steve Props, he's putting it down for AMA, he knows what he did  And I'm sure he will prove his point in Lubbock...
So other than the hop issue, how was the show, where are all the pics?
*

*Let's not get rumors or anything else started about another show because of what happened at this one...*


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

JUST MAKE SURE THE TALL GUY WITH THE BLACK SHIRT N SUN GLASSES IS NOT THERE, LOOKED LIKE HE WAS RUNNING THE SHOW IN HEREFORD AND HE DID A GOOD JOB OF GETTING THE CHEARLEADERS ON THEIR SIDE... :thumbsdown:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 11 2008, 01:41 PM~11314905
> *I'll let Jesse answer any questions you guys have on here since I try to stay out of things as much as I can now, but as Sam stated, if it were an UCE show it would have stated that on the flyer and there's reasons I did not put it there. Jesse is putting on the show with the help of the city. If you guys have any issues or questions then hit him up, you all know who he is on here...WestTXFinest...
> 
> All I can say is the show in Lubbock will be fair, whoever has the higher number on the STICK will win. I will put my name up for Jesse, I know he will make sure everything at this show is fair, if not you can all come at me!  :biggrin:
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:

YOU NEVER ANSWERED MY PMS..

HOPE YOUR FAM IS OK!


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

first off that white s-10 is not a hopper its a fkn transformer with 14 batteries of weight and solid steel tubes as battery hold downs rear end shifts out and drive shaft has to be removed not anywhere in the category of a single pump lowrider rules built truck like mine now to that grand prix 14 batteries two of the best pumps black majic has to offer oh yea and pistons fully aired up hopping on fkn bigass factory tires and only hit 59 inches i hit 61 on tha sticks all of u saw it oh yea without air or nitrogen only reason i didnt break u off more inches cause i had back down and bumper was tapping floor repeatedly see all of u at the next show come hard i know we are .


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Aug 11 2008, 01:47 PM~11314967
> *first off that white s-10 is not a hopper its a fkn transformer  with 14 batteries of weight and solid steel tubes as battery hold downs   rear end shifts out and drive shaft has to be removed not anywhere in the category of a single pump lowrider rules built truck like mine   now to  that  grand prix   14 batteries two of the best pumps black majic has to offer oh yea and pistons fully aired up  hopping on fkn bigass factory tires and only hit 59 inches   i hit 61 on tha sticks all of u saw it oh yea without air or nitrogen only reason i didnt break u off more inches cause i had back down and bumper was tapping floor  repeatedly see all of u at the next show  come hard  i know we are .
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:

DID YOU AGREE WITH THE JUDGING...

HOW COULD IT HAVE BEEN BETTER


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 11 2008, 12:45 PM~11314944
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> YOU NEVER ANSWERED MY PMS..
> ...



Sorry bro, been a crazy few weeks trying to get some things done up here in CO and get everything ready to go out to Ama, then my girl got really sick this weekend, but she's doing better now. :biggrin: I haven't gotten a chance to send you that email cause it's on my desktop and thats in Ama, I'm back up in Denver again...


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Aug 11 2008, 12:47 PM~11314967
> *first off that white s-10 is not a hopper its a fkn transformer  with 14 batteries of weight and solid steel tubes as battery hold downs   rear end shifts out and drive shaft has to be removed not anywhere in the category of a single pump lowrider rules built truck like mine   now to  that  grand prix   14 batteries two of the best pumps black majic has to offer oh yea and pistons fully aired up  hopping on fkn bigass factory tires and only hit 59 inches   i hit 61 on tha sticks all of u saw it oh yea without air or nitrogen only reason i didnt break u off more inches cause i had back down and bumper was tapping floor  repeatedly see all of u at the next show  come hard  i know we are .
> *


HEY 12 batts on 13s watch the vids of it in amarillo stock susupension 65 on the bumper multiple times the tie down are 1/4 thick flat bar what u want me to use wood whats up wit ur monster truck tires


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Aug 11 2008, 11:47 AM~11314967
> *first off that white s-10 is not a hopper its a fkn transformer  with 14 batteries of weight and solid steel tubes as battery hold downs   rear end shifts out and drive shaft has to be removed not anywhere in the category of a single pump lowrider rules built truck like mine   now to  that  grand prix   14 batteries two of the best pumps black majic has to offer oh yea and pistons fully aired up  hopping on fkn bigass factory tires and only hit 59 inches   i hit 61 on tha sticks all of u saw it oh yea without air or nitrogen only reason i didnt break u off more inches cause i had back down and bumper was tapping floor  repeatedly see all of u at the next show  come hard  i know we are .
> *


funny shit how you go by LRM rules, i guess we ALL missed the section of CHEARLEADERS DETERIMINE THE WINNER, and the sticks show the gp alot higher then ur truck...BUT I GUESS EVERYONE HERE IS BLIND EXCEPT YOU HUH :uh:


----------



## cadillac_chris (Aug 23, 2007)

Put up the video where i was tapping tha back bumper hitting 61 or did all of u shut the cams off as well as closed your eyes ?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hahaha fuk all that about stock tyres yes im on 14s but they aint no where near as big as your 205s :0 on your truck and im on 12 batts not 14 and its in a full size car not a 4 cylinder truck but its all good guess we will see in lubbock i was looking at the sticks after you came in the pit for the 2nd time n i only saw 57" now ima give you props your truck was working better than id ever seen it  yes i feel it was bullshit but i shook your hand afterward like any good sport theres always next time


----------



## mk2 pete (Feb 14, 2004)

props to my dog mr d, its about time i got my ass on a plane and help you serve these fools, jus cos you got too big for the uk, didnt mean you was a big fish in a small pond, we'd have you back anyday of the week! but now youre on your way to bein a big fish in a big pond, it seems fuckers are runnin scared! what you need is a crazy northern, bread eatin, gravy drinkin, green street rompin tru-rida on your side!

fuck the title and the money, you dont need that shit cos you got respect, unlike some...


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

its funny how you start hittin bumper you dropped your ass cuz you couldnt hit bumper fully locked up huh STEVIE WAS FULLY LOCKED UP AND ON THE BUMPER


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

fuk it we got shafted but heres the pics anyways


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

on the way to the show


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

look stevie got rims for the dually :biggrin: 










the future kings of the street









they even had stunt bikers :0 









o dats suck only got 1 pic


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Taste of Latin C. C. was in the house :0


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Plainview C.C. was representing



















Extazy C.C. came out


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

Pura Vida C.C. came out to support the show


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

UCE C. C. West Texas chapt


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

and the hop

wayne's truck









chris' truck









UCE car









Stevie's car









thats all the pics from the show


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

OK OK OK



that tall guy holding the stick...... who was he? 

hes the one who got it all fuked up, he told us that chris had it and if we wanted to hop to beat him, so if we said no then we would have been clowned on by saying we were scared right!?!?

So we were under the impression that they took his hop that he hit 60" (57" that i saw ) 

lets get this right that was his 2nd hop after they called him on the mic at doing 47" so we thought it was unfair, that why we kept going, and thats why we tired to get waynes truck back out cuz he came back out, 

do any of you understand this?!


and for chris............ you could have broke us off with more?!?!?! HAHAHAHAHA that so funny, you and your cheerbitches got your excuses yet?!?!? :uh:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

HERE WE GO :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

THAT TALL WHITE DUDE DOESNT KNOW SHIT ABOUT HOPPING HE BUILDS SYSTEMS HES ALL BOUT THE BUMPS


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

maybe all the bumps fuked his head up then :0


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Aug 11 2008, 11:12 AM~11314648
> *I have a reasoning intellect, it was UCE hop judges, LBK is an UCE show, there's only 1 UCE chapter out here...  2 + 2 + 2 = 6 homie...
> *


#11 on YOUR SHIRT!! :biggrin: UCE, just raising the bar :0 we are better than that, we are humble people who do not need to cheat homie, this show is not one you want to miss.  hope we will see you and everyone else there too


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Had a fun time at the show with my UCE brothers, thanks for the food guys, congrats to all the winners
































































  :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

that last one is my NEW desktop background :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 11 2008, 08:56 PM~11319393
> *#11 on YOUR SHIRT!! :biggrin:  UCE, just raising the bar :0 we are better than that, we are humble people who do not need to cheat homie, this show is not one you want to miss.   hope we will see you and everyone else there too
> *



uffin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

that cutty is clean i had a quick look around it sunday i like


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Heres a few more


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

now that all the scuffle is over let me tell you about what happened from a non bias opinion . I was the guy that was helping read the meter from the back of the stick and the measuring was seen by three guys. Yes stevie won the HOP true , and that is how it should of stayed but chris started hopping again to try to clown now the guy in the black shirt is chris white he had nothing to do with the show , but to me was trying to take over in the hop making all of the wrong decisions. I told victor that he needed to make the call since this was his show.


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 11 2008, 09:56 PM~11319393
> *#11 on YOUR SHIRT!! :biggrin:  UCE, just raising the bar :0 we are better than that, we are humble people who do not need to cheat homie, this show is not one you want to miss.   hope we will see you and everyone else there too
> *



hey man I don't know you but in what you just wrote its not true !!!! At the show in hereford you were the one that was telling victor and chris white to tell the DJ that chris was hitting 65" , of course that was not true I was the one that moved the meter stick to chris's truck just to see what he was hitting , not to restart the competition.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 11 2008, 08:38 PM~11319908
> *now that all the scuffle is over let me tell you about what happened from a non bias opinion .  I was the guy that was helping read the meter from the back of the stick and the measuring was seen by three guys. Yes stevie  won the HOP true , and that is how it should of stayed but chris started hopping again to try to clown  now the guy in the black shirt is chris white he had nothing to do with the show , but to me was trying to take over in the hop making all of the wrong decisions. I told victor that he needed to make the call since this was his show.
> *


thats fair enough now personaly i was happy to leave the result as it was and would have as to be fair the hop was done and the results was in ,now i would have gladly hopped chris after the show for fun as its all about fun ,i would hop any1 after the hop but as it was it all got kinda fuked up which i aint gunna trip about as its over and done with ,i walked up to chris after the hop and shook his hand and said good hop now lets put this 1 behind and get ready for the next 1 ,i respect ya homie for posting what you did hopefully we can all learn summat from this


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Aug 11 2008, 10:52 PM~11320065
> *thats fair enough now personaly i was happy to leave the result as it was and would have as to be fair the hop was done and the results was in ,now i would have gladly hopped chris after the show for fun as its all about fun ,i would hop any1 after the hop but as it was it all got kinda fuked up which i aint gunna trip about as its over and done with ,i walked up to chris after the hop and shook his hand and said good hop now lets put this 1 behind and get ready for the next 1 ,i respect ya homie for posting what you did hopefully we can all learn summat from this
> *



to me this was all a misunderstanding between the hoppers and the guy running the show.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 11 2008, 08:56 PM~11320107
> *to me this was all a misunderstanding between the hoppers and the guy running the show.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Aug 11 2008, 05:30 PM~11317333
> *its funny how you start hittin bumper you dropped your ass cuz you couldnt hit bumper fully locked up huh STEVIE WAS FULLY LOCKED UP AND ON THE BUMPER
> *


 :biggrin: I know


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_chris_@Aug 11 2008, 12:47 PM~11314967
> *first off that white s-10 is not a hopper its a fkn transformer  with 14 batteries of weight and solid steel tubes as battery hold downs  rear end shifts out and drive shaft has to be removed not anywhere in the category of a single pump lowrider rules built truck like mine  now to  that  grand prix  14 batteries two of the best pumps black majic has to offer oh yea and pistons fully aired up  hopping on fkn bigass factory tires and only hit 59 inches  i hit 61 on tha sticks all of u saw it oh yea without air or nitrogen only reason i didnt break u off more inches cause i had back down and bumper was tapping floor  repeatedly see all of u at the next show  come hard  i know we are .
> *


Who gives a flying fuck, its just a drive shaft :biggrin: . No the tires on your truck where fucking huge :0 might as well of put 4x4 wheels and tires on it. it hit bumper 2 times :uh: one time when you started and the other time was during one of your redos don't know which redo it was. 

So now let it be


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

My favorite car was High Voltage from UCE  now i have another idea for my car and sticking with that one


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 11 2008, 08:46 PM~11319999
> *hey man I don't know you but in what you just wrote its not true !!!!  At the show in hereford you were the one that was telling victor and chris white to tell the DJ that chris was hitting 65" ,  of course that was not true I was the one that moved the meter stick to chris's truck just to see what he was hitting ,  not to restart the competition.
> *



you stand corrected, i did not talk to any judge during the hop about who hit what, when i did talk to victor i told him i was doing a show in lubbock and it could be the rematch, therefore you are right, you dont know me so dont write something you dont know for a fact. i did not see anybody's inches at the stick so why would i say shit other than trying to give chris the credit he deserves. and if i were stevie i would have taken the money and ran with it, fuck everyone talking shit because they did it anyway. on the cool he took the hop first time up and like everyone says the sticks dont lie and after that well there were no sticks and both performed damn good.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 22, 2006)

ok please someone tell me what we missed, how the fuk could we have taken the money? We were told Chris had it, now maybe some of you see why i went fuking mad, if they gave it to him at his second hop why couldnt wayne fix his and come back out like chris did, and dont tell me he didnt fix it cuz there were loads of guys in his truch while he hopped that UCE cutty and then while steve hopped, When they even did the crowd choice victor was pointing at stevies car so if he was running shit how come that didnt count???? Basically I still see it as you all stick together which if it happens again at the next show then we will know for sure..

So long story short we got fuked and you all see that, Steve was a man about it and went to chris told him good hop and he has even said on here that was the best he has ever seen that truck work, but for real I saw some people on here and even if you look at all the vids you see the people all talking shit on steve cuz simple your boy got beat!


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

until next time :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

Theres another show on Sept 14 in Lubbock, which will be better organized. I might have my cutty out there again hopping. Its all about going out there and having fun.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH HITTA_@Aug 12 2008, 09:07 AM~11323460
> *Theres another show on Sept 14 in Lubbock, which will be better organized. I might have my cutty out there again hopping. Its all about going out there and having fun.    *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by WestTxFinest_@Aug 12 2008, 09:32 AM~11322896
> *you stand corrected, i did not talk to any judge during the hop about who hit what, when i did talk to victor i told him i was doing a show in lubbock and it could be the rematch, therefore you are right, you dont know me so dont write something you dont know for a fact. i did not see anybody's inches at the stick so why would i say shit other than trying to give chris the credit he deserves. and if i were stevie i would have taken the money and ran with it, fuck everyone talking shit because they did it anyway. on the cool he took the hop first time up and like everyone says the sticks dont lie and after that well there were no sticks and both performed damn good.
> *



i'm just saying what i heard and what i saw!!! what do i have to gain but the truth. 

Good Luck at your UCE show in Lubbock :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by anjelgirl22_@Aug 12 2008, 09:29 AM~11323212
> *ok please someone tell me what we missed, how the fuk could we have taken the money? We were told Chris had it, now maybe some of you see why i went fuking mad, if they gave it to him at his second hop why couldnt wayne fix his and come back out like chris did, and dont tell me he didnt fix it cuz there were loads of guys in his truch while he hopped that UCE cutty and then while steve hopped, When they even did the crowd choice victor was pointing at stevies car so if he was running shit how come that didnt count???? Basically I still see it as you all stick together which if it happens again at the next show then we will know for sure..
> 
> So long story short  we got fuked and you all see that, Steve was a man about it and went to chris told him good hop and he has even said on here that was the best he has ever seen that truck work, but for real I saw some people on here and even if you look at all the vids you see the people all talking shit on steve cuz simple your boy got beat!
> *


Be nice j/k :biggrin: mrs stevie d was heated at the show U WAS SCURRIN ME!!! its all good we gunna give them 3 licks back bumper on 8 batts in lbk showem what the darkside can do single pump!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bio Hazard_@Aug 12 2008, 11:35 AM~11324099
> *i'm just saying what i heard and what i saw!!!    what do i have to gain but the truth.
> 
> Good Luck at your UCE show in Lubbock :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*I guess people don't understand what it's not an Uce Show means...*


*Either you go to the show and represent or you don't. As Jesse said it will be determined on the sticks, not by crowd applause, who knows who, or any of that. If you think your going to get "fucked" then just take your ride out to Lubbock and hop in the damn streets! Either way every one needs to go out and represent West Texas and have some fun. As I've said before, I wasn't in Hereford so I wont say anything about that, I know who and what I personally believe but I'll keep it to myself. I know Jesse's....not Uce's....show will be fair, like I said I will put my name up for him. Ask Micheal, Sweet, Ronnie, or anyone else who knows me personally, I wouldn't be saying that if I didn't believe it. Let's all just let what happened in Hereford go, this show will be more organized and whoever hits higher on the sticks the FIRST time around will be the winner, end of story! Plus there's always the streets for a rematch, Lubbock and Amarillo aren't far from each other....


No disrespect to anyone, those who know me know what's up...
Much respect to all my West Texas Riders.*


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Aug 12 2008, 01:11 PM~11324474
> *I guess people don't understand what it's not an Uce Show means...
> Either you go to the show and represent or you don't. As Jesse said it will be determined on the sticks, not by crowd applause, who knows who, or any of that. If you think your going to get "fucked" then just take your ride out to Lubbock and hop in the damn streets! Either way every one needs to go out and represent West Texas and have some fun. As I've said before, I wasn't in Hereford so I wont say anything about that, I know who and what I personally believe but I'll keep it to myself. I know Jesse's....not Uce's....show will be fair, like I said I will put my name up for him. Ask Micheal, Sweet, Ronnie, or anyone else who knows me personally, I wouldn't be saying that if I didn't believe it. Let's all just let what happened in Hereford go, this show will be more organized and whoever hits higher on the sticks the FIRST time around will be the winner, end of story! Plus there's always the streets for a rematch, Lubbock and Amarillo aren't far from each other....
> No disrespect to anyone, those who know me know what's up...
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mk2 pete (Feb 14, 2004)

was so tempted to fly out for this but aint got the £500 for the flights!!! gutted...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mk2 pete_@Aug 12 2008, 01:24 PM~11325562
> *was so tempted to fly out for this but aint got the £500 for the flights!!! gutted...
> *


dont be scurrred nikkah bring ali wit ya


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

TALKED TO STEVIE D AND WAYNE BOTH AGREE IT WAS CRAZY AND MESSED UP. BUT COOL WITH IT . IT'LL BE THAT MUCH BETTER IN LBK .PEACE AND BEST MAN TO THE TOP ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Lowrdr_Niki (Sep 6, 2005)

[/quote]


Whos bike is this? I like the frame... :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTxFinest (Apr 8, 2005)

>


Whos bike is this? I like the frame... :thumbsup:
[/quote]

it belongs to my son Caleb, UCE WEST TEXAS chapter, it might be for sale if you know anyone interested.


----------



## Shanana (Apr 7, 2004)

my brother went to this show and said it was a good show i will be there next year.


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)

> Taste of Latin C. C. was in the house :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Looks like you had a great turn out Victor.
Me & My Family really wanted to make it out there but we were in Tucson Sat Nite we would of made it at the end of the show but next year we will deff make it out that way God Willing 
Joe


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

oh yeah by the way the Conv Mustang was Reppin Prophecy West Texas Chpt.out of Plainview


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 13 2008, 10:06 PM~11338887
> *oh yeah by the way the Conv Mustang was Reppin Prophecy West Texas Chpt.out of Plainview
> *


my bad i didnt know last time i seen it it was with Extazy


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> > Taste of Latin C. C. was in the house :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> > Taste of Latin C. C. was in the house :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 13 2008, 10:05 PM~11338866
> *Looks like you had a great turn out Victor.
> Me & My Family  really wanted to make it out there but we were in Tucson Sat Nite  we would of made it at the end of the show but next year we will deff make it out that way God Willing
> Joe
> *


HOPE YOU HAD A GOOD VACATION . WILL BE HERE NEXT YEAR ....... MUSTANG IS BAD ...........


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Aug 14 2008, 06:40 PM~11346372
> *IT'S RAYS .......IT'S FOR SALE...
> *


how much cause my primo wants a car like this


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

NOT TOO MANY OF THOSE AROUND.......


----------



## Bio Hazard (Apr 24, 2003)




----------

